# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Βόρεια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  Αναζητηση BB!!

## vito_corleone

Παιδια ενδιαφερομαι να βγαλω ακομα ενα link.Οποιος ενδιαφερεται και εχει ορεξη ας απαντησει εδω η σε pm.Στην wind ειμαι ο #6311.

Το link για την wind : 
http://www.wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=6311

----------


## nicolouris

Θα κάνουμε μία προσπάθεια και μαζί...

----------


## vito_corleone

enoeitai re nicolouri.....  ::

----------

